# low rpm



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

hello. i have noticed that for the last three months, when i come to a stop or release the clutch, my rpm drops to 500 and goes right back up to 750. it doesn't do i all the time, just sometimes. weird thing. any advise.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

not a problem


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

^^


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

not a problem? don't really understand. it never did this before. if it did, i never noticed it. i started feeling the shacking after i installed my ES motor mount inserts.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well the vibrating is a by product of the motor mounts, they transmit some of the engine vibration to the cab. If you just got them itll calm down a bit, I've had mine in for almost 4 months. The rpm thing isn't a problem, it's normal for an engine to drop from high revs down a little lower than idle and then rise up to normal. Now if it was sitting at idle and the rpm would randomly drop down to 500 and then back up that would be cause for concern (unless it's doing it with the A/C compressor, or when the fans turn on, that's normal)


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

This may be normal if the transmission fluid is thick, like when cold. The engine may load as the clutch is released and attaches to the transmission mainshaft. The ECU shoud bring the RPM back up to the target idle speed almost immediately. The other possibility is that there is something in the tranmission/clutch that could be binding... probably not likely.


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

the idle is perfect. it's just that i noticed that split second where the idle adjusts when the clutch is released when coming to a stop for only a second. i guess your right, it might be that i feel it from the new ES motor mount inserts. i assumed an ecu problem.

thanks.


----------

